# Spacing help



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello,

First of all I would like to thank everyone here and I love the site. You guys are all awesome and very smart. I finally made an account because I just started a new website and I am very new to most of it.

I have been a firefighter for over 25 years now and building a website has always been a dream of mine. I save lives often and it is very rewarding but a website has always been a dream of mine.

Anyway to the details.

I am making a free flash game website. I have build the whole thing in notepad by doing a lot of research and studying. I can not seem to make side bars or boxes or anything to make my site look clean and neat.

Most of the more popular free flash games websites are very neat and organized with sidebars and boxes with the games boxed very nicely.

I turn to you guys for some help with this. I will listen to any and all advise.

My website is
http://www.freegamingkingdom.com

Thank you again guys and I hope to have it fully operational by the summer before I go back to my 24 hour shifts.

Stay safe,
John


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Hi,
welcome to TSG


```
<html>

<h1>
<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,0,0" width="642" height="100" id="banner.swf" align="middle">
    <param name="allowScriptAccess" value="sameDomain">
    <param name="movie" value="Untitled.swf">
    <param name="quality" value="high">
    <param name="bgcolor" value="#ffffff">
    <embed src="[URL="http://forums.techguy.org/view-source:http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/banner.swf"]banner.swf[/URL]" quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="642" height="100" name="banner.swf" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer">
</object>
</h1>

<head>
```
This is wrong. The second part in HTML document could be . You can't put Heading before . 
Why you entered that flash object inside the 
* ?? 
 is for text Headings, it doesn't mean you can put flash headings inside that.



Code:


<font color=blue>

Font Color tags are outdated, and that part has taken from the CSS(It doesn't mean you MUST NOT use that tag).

You want to set that GAMES table to the center right? If it is use correct CSS for the Game table container DIV, or use Dreamweaver and you will be able to drag that DIV to the correct place.

You haven't closed the table. Close it using [/TABLE].*


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

That site has good games.. I like that. If you need any help, just ask.


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

I do not have a CSS file. I have done everything in notepad. Is there anything I can do to fix the spacing?

Thank you,
John


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

Try submitting your site's URL to this site:
http://validator.w3.org/

You'll learn a lot and fix your problems in the process. You have a lot of html errors that should be fixed, and the w3 validator site will help you.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

> I do not have a CSS file. I have done everything in notepad. Is there anything I can do to fix the spacing?


Before we can help you for the rest, you should correct the mistakes I mentioned, because they are the very basics... In your scripts and HTML, you have ignored lots of standards..First fix the errors I mentioned, then we can talk about the standards and more.


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

There's nothing wrong with putting a Flash file within the 
* but Sepala's right - the element should be first. The essence of a HTML document is:



Code:


<html>

<head>
<!-- things that go in the head like links to stylesheet, meta info, the <title> element, etc -->
</head>

<body>
<!-- this is where your <h1> should be, along with the rest of the page -->
</body>

</html>

I noticed you don't even have a tag, which is a fairly huge thing to miss out... do what Ehymel says and use this: http://validator.w3.org/.

Also, have you looked into the copyright on those games as you're hosting them yourself?*


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

> There's nothing wrong with putting a Flash file within the


*

It works, but it doesn't mean it is correct. H1 is for Text Headings. Putting a flash object inside 
 will not change anything. So, it is useless.




Also, have you looked into the copyright on those games as you're hosting them yourself?

Click to expand...

mmmm....Ya, these games are belongs to other sites, and those are not downloadable.*


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello all,

I will work on the website a little later today. I have to visit my mom in the hospital. I appreciate the help and I hope you can guide me to a successful site.

Thank you,
John


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

sepala said:


> It works, but it doesn't mean it is correct. H1 is for Text Headings. Putting a flash object inside
> * will not change anything. So, it is useless.
> 
> mmmm....Ya, these games are belongs to other sites, and those are not downloadable.*


*

Would have to wonder where the games came from, but your coding is really a mess....*


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

> I will work on the website a little later today. I have to visit my mom in the hospital. I appreciate the help and I hope you can guide me to a successful site.


Of course we will. Just let us know after fixing those bugs.


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

One thing missing is the Document Type declaration,,, should go the very very first thing.... The closing tag for Head is after the opening tag for Body, and I didn't see a closing tag for the body. Here is a doctype you should insert just to start.

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">

A lot of my pages I hand code in XHTML 1.0 Strict so I think the HTML 4.01 transitional would be the easiest for you. Didn't note any hints of Hotlinking, but siteowners can see that if they catch onto it.... I keep track of my server logs for page errors and of course hotlinking, but I have enough room in bandwith/data transfer to avoid that issue.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

> One thing missing is the Document Type declaration,,, should go the very very first thing.... The closing tag for Head is after the opening tag for Body, and I didn't see a closing tag for the body. Here is a doctype you should insert just to start.
> 
> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">


Yes. This is needed but not mandatory, but adding them is really really good. Anyway this part is XHTML. And there is another part to come, and that is

Anyway, if you don't understand this, then don't worry about it.


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

ps, god bless for our firefighters..... Used to be in a shipboard fire-department whilst in the Navy...


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

sepala said:


> Yes. This is needed but not mandatory, but adding them is really really good. Anyway this part is XHTML. And there is another part to come, and that is
> 
> Anyway, if you don't understand this, then don't worry about it.


True, it displays fine, if it aint broke, don't fix it...

Respects,

Steve
aks Rotary Steve


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

Steve, 

I am having trouble finding the time to fix my index. I have been on double shifts (back to back 24 hour shifts). The damn city seems to be burning down! 

I added that doc type, but can you tell me how I can get it more neater looking? I do not have a lot of time lately. Any work you do would be much appreciated. 

Thank you,
John


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

What you have to do is, change the positions of your game icon divs using CSS.


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

I do not have a css file. I am using notepad. Any idea?


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

CSS is not a SOFTWARE. It is a SCRIPTING LANGUAGE. You can learn it from here. http://www.w3schools.com/css/default.asp

In your website you have done some CSS coding. Didn't you know they are CSS?


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

I know it is a language but I do not a have a css file (layout) I am doing everything in index.html


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

No problem. You can add CSS into that index.html by adding this part into your tags. Write CSS inside that. you need to use CSS POSITION. That's it.


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

I did this. What can I do to move the ads over to make it look compact?


```
<html>


<h1>
<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,0,0" width="642" height="100" id="banner.swf" align="middle">
    <param name="allowScriptAccess" value="sameDomain">
    <param name="movie" value="Untitled.swf">
    <param name="quality" value="high">
    <param name="bgcolor" value="#ffffff">
    <embed src="banner.swf" quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="642" height="100" name="banner.swf" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer">
</object>
</h1>



<head>
<script type="text/javascript">

  var _gaq = _gaq || [];
  _gaq.push(['_setAccount', 'UA-16142134-3']);
  _gaq.push(['_trackPageview']);

  (function() {
    var ga = document.createElement('script'); ga.type = 'text/javascript'; ga.async = true;
    ga.src = ('https:' == document.location.protocol ? 'https://ssl' : 'http://www') + '.google-analytics.com/ga.js';
    var s = document.getElementsByTagName('script')[0]; s.parentNode.insertBefore(ga, s);
  })();

</script>


<style type="text/css">
body
{
background-image:url('6.jpg');
background-repeat:repeat;
}
h1 {text-align:center}
h2 {text-align:left}
h3 {text-align:right}
</style>
</head>
```


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

imagine you have a DIV called DIV1. If you want to move that, then what you have to do is this.

div.Div1 {
position:absolute;
left:400px;
top:106px;
width:354px;
height:221px;

}

This will arrange the left and right alignment of the DIV as well as the Height and the Width of it. As seen in this example, you have to move the divs you need.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Apart from that, make sure to correct the mistakes we mentioned before. Until you correct them, you may get unexpected results.


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

Should I put that inside the header tag or where my ad is?

Right now I have:


```
<div style="float:right;" align=right>
<script type="text/javascript"><!--
google_ad_client = "pub-3615767224235750";
/* 120x600, created 12/29/10 */
google_ad_slot = "6823812317";
google_ad_width = 120;
google_ad_height = 600;
//-->
</script>
<script type="text/javascript"
src="http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/show_ads.js">
</script>
```


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

Wasn't sure if that should go into the head area or where my ad is?


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

Sepala, any idea where that should go?


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

It should go under ...Style sheets normally go under Header. You have to give the left and right pixels as you need. and you have to remove the style in here if you are adding that style sheet under header, because these INLINE STYLES will override others.

```
<div [COLOR=Red]style="float:right;" align=right[/COLOR]>
```
add an ID to this DIV. If you don't have enough CSS knowledge please learn it first. Other wise doing this and explaining this will be so hard.

Or else, the best thing is use a good software like DREAM WEAVER, it will make easy all these things.


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

This is what my header looks like now. Nothing has changed though.


```
<head>
<script type="text/javascript">

  var _gaq = _gaq || [];
  _gaq.push(['_setAccount', 'UA-16142134-3']);
  _gaq.push(['_trackPageview']);

  (function() {
    var ga = document.createElement('script'); ga.type = 'text/javascript'; ga.async = true;
    ga.src = ('https:' == document.location.protocol ? 'https://ssl' : 'http://www') + '.google-analytics.com/ga.js';
    var s = document.getElementsByTagName('script')[0]; s.parentNode.insertBefore(ga, s);
  })();

</script>


<style type="text/css">
body
{
background-image:url('6.jpg');
background-repeat:repeat;
}
h1 {text-align:center}
h2 {text-align:left}
h3 {text-align:right}

div.Div1 {
position:absolute;
left:400px;
top:106px;
width:354px;
height:221px;

}
</style>
</head>
```


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Right now your ad is in left side isn't it? So, to where do you want to move that?


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

I have one of the left and one on the right. Here is how they look.


```
<div style="float:right;" align=right>
<script type="text/javascript"><!--
google_ad_client = "pub-3615767224235750";
/* 120x600, created 12/29/10 */
google_ad_slot = "6823812317";
google_ad_width = 120;
google_ad_height = 600;
//-->
</script>
<script type="text/javascript"
src="http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/show_ads.js">
</script>
</br>


<p><script src="http://connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#xfbml=1"></script><fb:like-box href="http://www.facebook.com/pages/Freegamingkingdom...com/176851022349317?v=wall" width="292" colorscheme="dark" show_faces="true" stream="false" header="true"></fb:like-box>
</div><p>



<div style="float:left;" align=left>
<script type="text/javascript"><!--
google_ad_client = "pub-3615767224235750";
/* 120x600, created 12/31/10 */
google_ad_slot = "9533773117";
google_ad_width = 120;
google_ad_height = 600;
//-->
</script>
<script type="text/javascript"
src="http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/show_ads.js">
</script>
</div>
```


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Do you know CSS ID and CLASS?...Please learn CSS from the link I gave to you.


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

I want them to be next to the game box


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

No I do not know those terms


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

I read that link for the last hour. I am trying to understand what they were saying but they don't say anything about spacing


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

Sepala, I know I want to move it closer but I do not know how to word it. px80.align?


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

> I read that link for the last hour. I am trying to understand what they were saying but they don't say anything about spacing


They do.. That's why I said you need to study that.



> Sepala, I know I want to move it closer but I do not know how to word it. px80.align?


if left, *left=80px*;

if top, *top**=80px;

*If I have enough time tomorrow, I will try to correct all of them and will post the complete correct code. Is that is OK? I mean, editing your code is OK?


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

I would appreciate it a lot if you helped me with my code.

Thank you


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

Have you got a link, or have you already posted it and I've missed it?

Sorry, it's in your OP. Have a look at my code, below, and see if it helps. I haven't tested it but you should be able to slot your content straight in. Start with a new file, paste this lot in and add yours where I've commented.


```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html lang=en>
<head>
	<meta charset=utf-8>
	<link rel=stylesheet href=style.css>
	<title>Page title goes here</title>
	<!--[if lt IE 9]>
		<script src=http://html5shiv.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/html5.js></script>
	<![endif]-->
</head>
<body>

<div id=holder>

    <header>
    	<h1>Put your Flash banner in here</h1>
    </header>

    <div id=leftAd>Put the left banner in here</div>
    
    <section id=content>
    	Put your table in here with all the games
    </section>
    
    <div id=rightAd>Put the right banner in here</div>
    
    <footer></footer>
    
</div>

</body>
</html>
```
Then create a new file in Notepad and save it as style.css. Put this inside it and then play around with the dimensions. It'll be a lot easier in the long run.


```
body {text-align: center;}

#holder {width: 1000px; margin: 0 auto;}

header {display: block; width: 1000px;
	text-align: center;}
	
#leftAd {float: left; width: 150px;}

#content {float: left; width: 700px;}

#rightAd {float: left; width: 150px;}

footer {display: block; clear: both;}
```


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you for your reply.

Everything is lined up on the left side now. I triple checked everything and I can't figure out why.


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

Now the game box in way on the bottom. How can I move it up?


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html lang=en>

<script type="text/javascript">

  var _gaq = _gaq || [];
  _gaq.push(['_setAccount', 'UA-16142134-3']);
  _gaq.push(['_trackPageview']);

  (function() {
    var ga = document.createElement('script'); ga.type = 'text/javascript'; 

ga.async = true;
    ga.src = ('https:' == document.location.protocol ? 'https://ssl' : 

'http://www') + '.google-analytics.com/ga.js';
    var s = document.getElementsByTagName('script')[0]; 

s.parentNode.insertBefore(ga, s);
  })();

</script>


<head>
    <meta charset=utf-8>
    <link rel=stylesheet href=style.css>
    <title>Free Gaming Kingdom</title>
    <!--[if lt IE 9]>
        <script 

src=http://html5shiv.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/html5.js></script>
    <![endif]-->
</head>
<body>

<div id=holder>

    <header>
        <h1><object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" 

codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#ver

sion=8,0,0,0" width="642" height="100" id="banner.swf" align="middle">
    <param name="allowScriptAccess" value="sameDomain">
    <param name="movie" value="Untitled.swf">
    <param name="quality" value="high">
    <param name="bgcolor" value="#ffffff">
    <embed src="banner.swf" quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="642" 

height="100" name="banner.swf" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" 

type="application/x-shockwave-flash" 

pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer">
</object></h1>
    </header>

    <div id=leftAd><script type="text/javascript"><!--
google_ad_client = "pub-3615767224235750";
/* 120x600, created 12/29/10 */
google_ad_slot = "6823812317";
google_ad_width = 120;
google_ad_height = 600;
//-->
</script>
<script type="text/javascript"
src="http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/show_ads.js">
</script>
    </div>
    
    <section id=content>
        <table>
<table border="2" cellspacing="10" cellpadding="3" bordercolor="white">
<tr> 
 
<td>
<a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/bongoballs.swf" onclick="window.open
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/bongoballs.swf','popup','width=600,height=600,

scrollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,statu

s=no,left=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 

src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/150x110.gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Bongo Balls</a> 
</font>
</td>

<td>
<a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/helmetbombers.swf" onclick="window.open
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/helmetbombers.swf','popup','width=600,height=6

00,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,st

atus=no,left=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 

src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/150x110 (2).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Helmet Bombers</a> 
</font>
</td>

<td>
<a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/treasurechain.swf" onclick="window.open
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/treasurechain.swf','popup','width=600,height=6

00,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,st

atus=no,left=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 

src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/150x110 (3).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Treasure Chain</a> 
</font>
</td> 

<td> <a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/adrenoid.swf" onclick="window.open
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/adrenoid.swf','popup','width=600,height=600,sc

rollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,status=

no,left=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 
src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/150x110 (12).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Adrenoid</a>
</font> 
</td>

<td> <a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/pacmanadv.swf" 

onclick="window.open
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/pacmanadv.swf','popup','width=600,height=600,s

crollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,status

=no,left=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 
src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/150x110 (11).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Pac Man Advanced</a>
</font>
</td>
</tr>






<tr>  
<td><a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/flopshotminigolf.swf" 

onclick="window.open
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/flopshotminigolf.swf','popup','width=600,heigh

t=600,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no

,status=no,left=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 

src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/150x110 (4).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Mini Golf</a>
</font>
</td>

<td><a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/tankdestroyer2.swf" 

onclick="window.open
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/tankdestroyer2.swf','popup','width=600,height=

600,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,s

tatus=no,left=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 

src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/150x110 (5).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Tank Destroyer 2</a>
</font>
</td>

<td><a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/earthonslaught.swf" 

onclick="window.open
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/earthonslaught.swf','popup','width=600,height=

600,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,s

tatus=no,left=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 

src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/150x110 (6).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Earth Onslaught</a>
</font>
</td>  

<td><a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/riseofthetower.swf" 

onclick="window.open
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/riseofthetower.swf','popup','width=600,height=

600,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,s

tatus=no,left=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 

src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/150x110 (7).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Rise of the Tower</a>
</font>
</td>  

<td><a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/jetfighter.swf" 

onclick="window.open
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/jetfighter.swf','popup','width=600,height=600,

scrollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,statu

s=no,left=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 

src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/150x110 (8).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Jet Fighter</a>
</font>
</td> 
</tr>








<tr>
<td> <a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/asteroids.swf" 

onclick="window.open
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/asteroids.swf','popup','width=600,height=600,s

crollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,status

=no,left=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 
src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/150x110 (13).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Asteroids</a>
</font> 
</td>

<td> <a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/astrolander.swf" 

onclick="window.open
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/astrolander.swf','popup','width=600,height=600

,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,stat

us=no,left=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 
src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/150x110 (14).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Astro Lander</a>
</font> 
</td>

<td> <a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/airwave.swf" onclick="window.open
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/airwave.swf','popup','width=600,height=600,scr

ollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,status=n

o,left=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 
src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/150x110 (15).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Air Wave</a>
</font> 
</td>

<td> <a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/bru.swf" onclick="window.open
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/bru.swf','popup','width=600,height=600,scrollb

ars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,status=no,le

ft=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 
src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/150x110 (10).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
B.R.U</a>
</font> 
</td>


<td><a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/atomicracer.swf" 

onclick="window.open
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/atomicracer.swf','popup','width=600,height=600

,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,stat

us=no,left=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 

src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/150x110 (9).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Atomic Racer</a>
</font>
</td> 
</tr>










<tr>
<td><a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/monsterinvade.swf" 

onclick="window.open
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/monsterinvade.swf','popup','width=600,height=6

00,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,st

atus=no,left=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 

src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/150x110 (16).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Monster Invade</a>
</font>
</td> 

<td><a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/3dspacehawk.swf" 

onclick="window.open
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/3dspacehawk.swf','popup','width=600,height=600

,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,stat

us=no,left=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 

src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/150x110 (17).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
3D Space Hawk</a>
</font>
</td>

<td><a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/brainmachine.swf" 

onclick="window.open
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/brainmachine.swf','popup','width=600,height=60

0,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,sta

tus=no,left=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 

src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/150x110 (18).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Brain Machine</a>
</font>
</td>

<td><a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/rollrollroll.swf" 

onclick="window.open
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/rollrollroll.swf','popup','width=600,height=60

0,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,sta

tus=no,left=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 

src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/150x110 (19).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Roll Roll Roll</a>
</font>
</td>

</tr>
    </section>
    
    <div id=rightAd><script type="text/javascript"><!--
google_ad_client = "pub-3615767224235750";
/* 120x600, created 12/31/10 */
google_ad_slot = "9533773117";
google_ad_width = 120;
google_ad_height = 600;
//-->
</script>
<script type="text/javascript"
src="http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/show_ads.js">
</script>
     </div>
    
    <footer></footer>
    
</div>

</body>
</html>
```


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

Do you have a link? The one in your OP is no good.

Shift your Google Analytics code so it is just above the closing tag (actually, I'd recommend getting rid of that until you go live). At the moment it is before the tag, which is just plain wrong! Next, you've got two opening 

tags. Delete the one without any attributes inside it. Then you need to close the table with  just before the close of . That should sort your HTML out for now.

Then, in the CSS file, change the width of #holder to 1200px and the width of #content to 900px. That works for me...

By the way, another thing you can do while developing the site would be to replace all the Flash with some plain coloured images. It means you'll be working with a lot less code, which you can then add as you need it. I've done it for you here - http://mrportman.co.uk/firefighter


```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html lang=en>
<head>
    <meta charset=utf-8>
    <link rel=stylesheet href=style.css>
    <title>Free Gaming Kingdom</title>
    <!--[if lt IE 9]>
        <script src=http://html5shiv.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/html5.js></script>
    <![endif]-->
</head>
<body>

<div id=holder>

    <header>
        <h1><img src=green.gif width="642" height="100"></h1>
    </header>

    <div id=leftAd>
    	<img src=orange.gif width="120" height="600">
    </div>
    
    <section id=content>
        <table border=2 cellspacing=10 cellpadding=3 bordercolor=white>
            <tr> 
                <td><a href=""><img src=blue.gif width="150" height="110"></a><br>Name of game</td>
                <td><a href=""><img src=blue.gif width="150" height="110"></a><br>Name of game</td>
                <td><a href=""><img src=blue.gif width="150" height="110"></a><br>Name of game</td>
                <td><a href=""><img src=blue.gif width="150" height="110"></a><br>Name of game</td>
                <td><a href=""><img src=blue.gif width="150" height="110"></a><br>Name of game</td>
            </tr>
            
            
            
            
            
            
            <tr>  
                <td><a href=""><img src=blue.gif width="150" height="110"></a><br>Name of game</td>
                <td><a href=""><img src=blue.gif width="150" height="110"></a><br>Name of game</td>
                <td><a href=""><img src=blue.gif width="150" height="110"></a><br>Name of game</td>
                <td><a href=""><img src=blue.gif width="150" height="110"></a><br>Name of game</td>
                <td><a href=""><img src=blue.gif width="150" height="110"></a><br>Name of game</td>
            </tr>
            
            <tr>
                <td><a href=""><img src=blue.gif width="150" height="110"></a><br>Name of game</td>
                <td><a href=""><img src=blue.gif width="150" height="110"></a><br>Name of game</td>
                <td><a href=""><img src=blue.gif width="150" height="110"></a><br>Name of game</td>
                <td><a href=""><img src=blue.gif width="150" height="110"></a><br>Name of game</td>
                <td><a href=""><img src=blue.gif width="150" height="110"></a><br>Name of game</td>
            </tr>
            
            <tr>
                <td><a href=""><img src=blue.gif width="150" height="110"></a><br>Name of game</td>    
                <td><a href=""><img src=blue.gif width="150" height="110"></a><br>Name of game</td>    
                <td><a href=""><img src=blue.gif width="150" height="110"></a><br>Name of game</td>    
                <td><a href=""><img src=blue.gif width="150" height="110"></a><br>Name of game</td>
            </tr>
        </table>
    </section>
    
    <div id=rightAd>
    	<img src=orange.gif width="120" height="600">
     </div>
    
    <footer></footer>
    
</div>

</body>
</html>
```


```
body {text-align: center;}

#holder {width: 1200px; margin: 0 auto;}

header {display: block; width: 1200px;
	text-align: center;}
	
#leftAd {float: left; width: 150px;}

#content {float: left; width: 900px;}

#rightAd {float: left; width: 150px;}

footer {display: block; clear: both;}


img {border: none;}
table {border: none;}
td {border: none; color: #03C;}
```


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

I uploaded the new code live now. I need help getting that right ad over a bit. Also, how can I make the game open on a new page?


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

Try playing around with widths of #holder and #content first. Note the width of #holder should be the combined widths of #leftAd, #content and #rightAd. You might also want to change the widths of #leftAd and #rightAd.

To open links in a new window, place target=_blank inside the link tag in question.


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

Where at in this spot?


```
<td><a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/flopshotminigolf.swf" onclick="window.open
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/flopshotminigolf.swf','popup'
```
Also, I have been playing around with the dimensions but am having no luck.

How can I get it more professional looking like most sites? It doesn't have a website feel. Do you kinda understand what I am saying? It doesnt have a layout of any sort.

Any ideas?


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

<a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/flopshotminigolf.swf" target="_blank" onclick="window.open
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/flopshotminigolf.swf','popup'

... should do it.



> How can I get it more professional looking like most sites? It doesn't have a website feel. Do you kinda understand what I am saying? It doesnt have a layout of any sort.


Although some people design in the browser, the vast majority of designers create a design in Photoshop or Fireworks and then recreate that in the browser. A lot goes on before that, but that's what you need to do.

You're effectively asking us to design your site for you and I don't think anyone will be willing to do that. What you really need to do is put in some graft and learn about website design, rather than asking other people to do it for you. For that I'd recommend the Sitepoint website as a good starting point.*

*Many people on here will recommend sites which teach HTML/CSS - that's not web design, it's web development. That's not what you need, and, to be honest, as this is a technical forum, I doubt you'll find many designers.


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

I am only seeking advice from experts or knowledgeable people. I spend most of my free time reading about anything that has to do with a website. I work 24 hour shifts and whenever we get a call for a fire or emergency I have to leave.

Please do not think I am asking people to do it for me, it's not my goal. Building a website is a dream of mine I have had since the internet first came out 40 years ago.

I appreciate everyone's time and I would offer some type of payment to you all if I could. You guys are great at what you do and I hope to continue to receive advice.


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

I was wondering how to add a featured game box? Would this be in a 

or is there another code for it?


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

I have been reading for over 4 hours and I can not figure out how to make the games open on a new page (but not a new tab). 

Can anyone help me with this? That _blank did not work.

Thank you,
John


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

Trying to get it to open in a new window but not a new tab. I still can't seem to find anything. We've had 4 fires in the last 3 hours...


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

You'll need to use javascript for that, but you're effectively talking of creating a pop-up. People hate them - it's a shocker in terms of usability - and some visitors' security software will block it anyway.


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't want a pop up. That is what I currently have. I want it to open on a new page but its the same page. I do not know how to explain it. Like on most sites, when you click on it, it opens on a new page.

I have been searching for hours, but we have been getting hammered today with emergency calls.


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

Do you have an example? Sounds like a pop-up to me...


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.addictinggames.com/

Click on any game at the top there and notice how it launches on a new page. I would like my site to do that.


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

Hmmmm, anything I've clicked on related to your site opened in a complete new window. Just gotta get them to find your site. If they find your site and like what they see, they will follow your site, tab or not....


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

Sorry, I'm confused. That site you've linked to... I get a new page opening within the same window/tab, in other words: your standard run of the mill link to another page. Is that what you mean? Like clicking on the Tech Support Guy logo at the top of this page loads the homepage in the same window. Is that what you're after?


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes, that is exactly what I mean. I just did not know how to word it.


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

At the moment, if I remember correctly, the links people click on in your site are directly calling the games themselves, ie they link to a file ending in .swf. What you need to do is change that so instead they link to another webpage, which contains the .swf within it.

The rest you can work out on your own...


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

Going to work on it now, Clive. Thanks for your help so far.

How can I make another page? I need to make another index.html? I was searching for it on the site you linked me but could not find it.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

> How can I make another page? I need to make another index.html? I was searching for it on the site you linked me but could not find it.


index.html is a default name for the HOME PAGE. If you create another index.html, it may confuse the server finding the homepage of the site. You have to make another page as you have created others!


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

```
<html>
<head>
<title>Bongo Balls</title>
</head>
<body>
<center>
<h1>Bongo Balls</h1>
<object classid="clsid:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,29,0" width="600" height="400">
<param name="movie" value="bongoballs.swf">
<param name="quality" value="high">
<embed src="bongoballs.swf" quality="high" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="600" height="400">
</embed>
</object>
<br>
<a href="http://www.freegamesjungle.com">Free Games</a>
</center>
</body>
</html>
```
When this launches, it says it cannot find the page. I told the index.html to launch bongoballs.html but it says it can not be found.


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

IMHO, probably best that you don't create a separate page for each game. The games have always loaded fine in a separate window for me. Sometimes it is the local user's settings that define whether it opens in a tab or a new window.... "me thinks "


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

> When this launches, it says it cannot find the page. I told the index.html to launch bongoballs.html but it says it can not be found.


Can you please explain this more? Which link is not working? The link in index.html or the link in here? Ithink you are talking about the link to this page from the index.html. If it is, the problem may be, the path you have given is wrong. please post that link in here, so we can check that.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

> IMHO, probably best that you don't create a separate page for each game.


.

This idea is good if firefighter25 is not going to develop his web site up to a complex web site(With lots of games with lots of links). Otherwise separate page is the best thing, because it will help the user to navigate through the site easily(Yes, you have to use a common layout to achieve this).



> The games have always loaded fine in a separate window for me. Sometimes it is the local user's settings that define whether it opens in a tab or a new window....


Agree with you.


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

One thing I can see is you're using "relative links".

Here is an interesting read on how you link if your new pages are placed in a folder, that is placed in the root folder. Just a file-path like on your computer.

http://www.extropia.com/tutorials/web_design/relative_absolute_links.html link is example only......

If you indeed are placing new pages into a folder, you would have to use an absolute link to step the file request back up to the root folder.


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks, I will read it after our briefing meeting with the fire marshall


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

My My, you have been busy on your site......

I like It!!!!!!!

:up:


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

firefighter25yrs said:


> ```
> <html>
> <head>
> <title>Bongo Balls</title>
> ...


Seems like you have developed your skills! It's a very good sign. Good Luck:up:


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

sepala said:


> Seems like you have developed your skills! It's a very good sign. Good Luck:up:


I had someone do this for me. I do not like it and I am going back to my code. Sepala, will you be able to help me with it?

Also DrP and Steve and others, thank you. I will need your help ALOT


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

No problem. I will help you as much as I can. Ask for help anytime. I am here to help.


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

I am having a problem with the look. On my screen it looks spaced well but on my friends screen, the ads are overlapping the games. Any idea why?


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

```
body {

text-align: center;     
background-image:url('images/6.jpg');
background-repeat:repeat;
     
}


#holder {

width: 850px; 
margin: 0 auto;

}


header {

display: block;
width: 850px;
text-align: center;

}
    

#leftAd {

position: absolute;
top: 156px;
left: 115px;

}


#content {


float: left;
width: 850px;

}


#rightAd {

position: absolute; 
top: 156px;
right: 125px;

}


footer {

display: block;
clear: both;

}

#game {

position: absolute;
top: 100px;
left: 530px;

}


img {border: none;}
table {border: none;}
td {border: none; color: #03C;}
```


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html lang=en>

<head>
    <meta charset=utf-8>
    <link rel=stylesheet href=style.css>
    <title>Free Gaming Kingdom</title>
    <!--[if lt IE 9]>
        <script 

src=http://html5shiv.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/html5.js></script>
    <![endif]-->
</head>

<body>

<div id=holder>

    <header>
<h1>
<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" 

codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#versio

n=8,0,0,0" width="642" height="100" id="banner.swf" align="middle">
    <param name="allowScriptAccess" value="sameDomain">
    <param name="movie" value="Untitled.swf">
    <param name="quality" value="high">
    <param name="bgcolor" value="#ffffff">
    <embed src="banner.swf" quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="642" 

height="100" name="banner.swf" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" 

type="application/x-shockwave-flash" 

pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer">
</object>
</h1>
    </header>

    <div id=leftAd>
<script type="text/javascript"><!--
google_ad_client = "pub-3615767224235750";
/* 120x600, created 12/29/10 */
google_ad_slot = "6823812317";
google_ad_width = 120;
google_ad_height = 600;
//-->
</script>
<script type="text/javascript"
src="http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/show_ads.js">
</script>
    </div>
    
    <section id=content>
<table border="2" cellspacing="10" cellpadding="3" bordercolor="white">
<tr> 
 
<td>
<a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/bongoballs.html"
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/bongoballs.html','popup','width=600,height=600,sc

rollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,status=no,

left=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 

src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/images/150x110.gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Bongo Balls</a> 
</font>
</td>

<td>
<a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/helmetbombers.html" 
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/helmetbombers.html','popup','width=600,height=600

,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,status=

no,left=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 

src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/images/150x110 (2).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Helmet Bombers</a> 
</font>
</td>

<td>
<a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/treasurechain.html" 
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/treasurechain.html','popup','width=600,height=600

,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,status=

no,left=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 

src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/images/150x110 (3).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Treasure Chain</a> 
</font>
</td> 

<td> <a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/adrenoid.html" 
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/adrenoid.html','popup','width=600,height=600,scro

llbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,status=no,le

ft=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 
src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/images/150x110 (12).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Adrenoid</a>
</font> 
</td>

<td> <a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/pacmanadv.html"
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/pacmanadv.html','popup','width=600,height=600,scr

ollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,status=no,l

eft=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 
src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/images/150x110 (11).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Pac Man Advanced</a>
</font>
</td>
</tr>






<tr>  
<td><a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/flopshotminigolf.html" 
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/flopshotminigolf.html','popup','width=600,height=

600,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,stat

us=no,left=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 

src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/images/150x110 (4).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Mini Golf</a>
</font>
</td>

<td><a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/tankdestroyer2.html" 
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/tankdestroyer2.html','popup','width=600,height=60

0,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,status

=no,left=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 

src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/images/150x110 (5).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Tank Destroyer 2</a>
</font>
</td>

<td><a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/earthonslaught.html" 
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/earthonslaught.html','popup','width=600,height=60

0,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,status

=no,left=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 

src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/images/150x110 (6).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Earth Onslaught</a>
</font>
</td>  

<td><a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/riseofthetower.html" 
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/riseofthetower.html','popup','width=600,height=60

0,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,status

=no,left=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 

src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/images/150x110 (7).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Rise of the Tower</a>
</font>
</td>  

<td><a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/jetfighter.html" 
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/jetfighter.html','popup','width=600,height=600,sc

rollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,status=no,

left=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 

src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/images/150x110 (8).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Jet Fighter</a>
</font>
</td> 
</tr>








<tr>
<td> <a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/asteroids.html"
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/asteroids.html','popup','width=600,height=600,scr

ollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,status=no,l

eft=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 
src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/images/150x110 (13).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Asteroids</a>
</font> 
</td>

<td> <a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/astrolander.html"
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/astrolander.html','popup','width=600,height=600,s

crollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,status=no

,left=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 
src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/images/150x110 (14).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Astro Lander</a>
</font> 
</td>

<td> <a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/airwave.html"
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/airwave.html','popup','width=600,height=600,scrol

lbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,status=no,lef

t=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 
src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/images/150x110 (15).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Air Wave</a>
</font> 
</td>

<td> <a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/bru.html" 
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/bru.html','popup','width=600,height=600,scrollbar

s=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,status=no,left=0,

to p=0'); return false"><img 
src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/images/150x110 (10).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
B.R.U</a>
</font> 
</td>


<td><a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/atomicracer.html"
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/atomicracer.html','popup','width=600,height=600,s

crollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,status=no

,left=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 

src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/images/150x110 (9).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Atomic Racer</a>
</font>
</td> 
</tr>










<tr>
<td><a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/monsterinvade.html" 
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/monsterinvade.html','popup','width=600,height=600

,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,status=

no,left=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 

src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/images/150x110 (16).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Monster Invade</a>
</font>
</td> 

<td><a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/3dspacehawk.html"
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/3dspacehawk.html','popup','width=600,height=600,s

crollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,status=no

,left=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 

src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/images/150x110 (17).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
3D Space Hawk</a>
</font>
</td>

<td><a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/brainmachine.html" 
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/brainmachine.html','popup','width=600,height=600,

scrollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,status=n

o,left=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 

src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/images/150x110 (18).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Brain Machine</a>
</font>
</td>

<td><a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/rollrollroll.html" 
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/rollrollroll.html','popup','width=600,height=600,

scrollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,status=n

o,left=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 

src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/images/150x110 (19).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Roll Roll Roll</a>
</font>
</td>

<td><a href="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/galacticcolonization.html" 
('http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/galacticcolonization.html','popup','width=600,hei

ght=600,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,directories=no,location=no,menubar=no,

status=no,left=0,to p=0'); return false"><img 

src="http://www.freegamingkingdom.com/images/150x110 (20).gif" /><br />
<font color=blue>
Galactic Colonization</a>
</font>
</td>

</tr>
</table>
    </section>
    
    <div id=rightAd>
<script type="text/javascript"><!--
google_ad_client = "pub-3615767224235750";
/* 120x600, created 12/31/10 */
google_ad_slot = "9533773117";
google_ad_width = 120;
google_ad_height = 600;
//-->
</script>
<script type="text/javascript"
src="http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/show_ads.js">
</script>
     </div>
    
    <footer>
    <div id="footer">
Questions or problems with the web site? You can contact us at 

<a href="mailto:[email protected]">
Free Gaming Kingdom</a> with your comments.
 <br /><b>Free Gaming Kingdom web site 

created 2010.</b>
</div>


    </footer>   
     </div>

<script type="text/javascript">

  var _gaq = _gaq || [];
  _gaq.push(['_setAccount', 'UA-16142134-3']);
  _gaq.push(['_trackPageview']);

  (function() {
    var ga = document.createElement('script'); ga.type = 'text/javascript'; ga.async 

= true;
    ga.src = ('https:' == document.location.protocol ? 'https://ssl' : 'http://www') 

+ '.google-analytics.com/ga.js';
    var s = document.getElementsByTagName('script')[0]; s.parentNode.insertBefore

(ga, s);
  })();

</script>

</body>
</html>
```


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

firefighter25yrs said:


> I am having a problem with the look. On my screen it looks spaced well but on my friends screen, the ads are overlapping the games. Any idea why?


I believe that I can see the why, I have a download of your CSS. The left and right ad's seem to be set to absolutely follow the window size adjusted by the margin setting, regardless of a max window or a resized window. It seems that you have set the "content" for 850 and at this time that is what I think has defined the page size. The right/left ad's currently seemingly-float adjusted by the margin setting.

I worked today, and gotta work again tomorrow, but will catch up. If you have time, might re-check my defination of the "3 columns" I spoke of a while back. I'd have to study this a short spell.

For me my page width's are set at 780, and the 3 columns are defined to fit within that. It's an older design set for a screen resolution of 800x600. At the time I designed my pages, my target audience were more consistant with the 800x600 and they didn't have to worry about a horizantal scroll.

My current stats are consistant with a 1024x768 resolution as the most popular.

Keep working on your site.... I can always download the page and css again.


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

In my original code, the left and right ads were floats. They are now absolutely positioned, as far as I can see, relative to the body, which might be your problem as the size of the body changes with the size of the browser window. I'd recommend using the float method again, or, if you really want to use absolute positioning, apply position:relative to #holder and position them relative to that.


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

I am trying to make a box across the top with categories. Does anyone have any idea how to do this? I read a lot of sites but none have helped me.

Thanks


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

Try googling 'horizontal navigation'.


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks checking now


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

What is a #wrapper?

I am trying to do the css and I do not know what it is for.

#wrapper { 
margin: 0 auto;
width: 922px;
}


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

Is there a way to change the background of different pages without making a new css?

body {

background-image:url('images/fantasy-baseball.png');
background-repeat:repeat;

}


That is what I have in my CSS. Is there a short cut to adding a new background or do I need to make a new CSS for every new page I want a different background?


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

firefighter25yrs said:


> What is a #wrapper?
> 
> I am trying to do the css and I do not know what it is for.
> 
> ...


Well.............

wrapper is just the name for the section of page you are trying to define. I probably have the same thing but I call it container. My container div holds the whole page. It's all a huge puzzle, but for all practible purposes, you have to define each piece of your puzzle.


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

firefighter25yrs said:


> Is there a way to change the background of different pages without making a new css?
> 
> body {
> 
> ...


You are using an external CSS, which is very good, You have to define the background for each page if you want a different background for each page. You should be able to override your external CSS and put new CSS in the Head of your page to overide....

Anyone can chime in here.........


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

Please help me God...I have had a hell of a day. We got 6 fires within 4 hours today.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

rotarysteve said:


> You are using an external CSS, which is very good, You have to define the background for each page if you want a different background for each page. You should be able to override your external CSS and put new CSS in the Head of your page to overide....
> 
> Anyone can chime in here.........


Agree with Steve. Anyway, be sure your image file is not "HEAVY" because if it is it will take lot of time to load in a slow connection.


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

sepala said:


> Agree with Steve. Anyway, be sure your image file is not "HEAVY" because if it is it will take lot of time to load in a slow connection.


I am sorry but I do not understand what I need to do. Also, what do you mean by "heavy"?


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

Hmmmm,

This image would be a good example.... It's clean and from my neighbors back yard. Purty animal.

It's original dimensions are 419x312 @ 65.9k, but I only need to put it into a 105x78 spot on my page.

I should be able to shrink the image down to size 105x78 to put it on the site and not lose image quality and in theory chop the file size by about a quarter. Though, I could define this 419x312 image to fit into the 105x78 spot, but at the 65.9k size, or I can optimize the image to size.

If your pages are image intense, optimizing you images will cut down on the download time by one quarter as per this example.

Image Heavy relates to the user experience. If it takes too much time to load your page due to oversized images, I might just bail out to another site if I really want to play Asteroids, lol.

Your pages do load just fine for me, but that is my take on image heavy. Image heavy would be most difficult on a dial-up.

PS, click on the image, it's just a baby.....


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

How can I add a new background without making new CSS? I have 5 style sheets now. Getting hard to keep track of them


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

Also I want to make a small picture with a link next to it? Any idea how I can do that? For example:

Pic here text here
Pic here text here
Pic here text here


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

firefighter25yrs said:


> How can I add a new background without making new CSS? I have 5 style sheets now. Getting hard to keep track of them


I just checked you home page and only see one external CSS file, *if it's code* is common to all of the pages that you are doing, then you only need the one external CSS file.

You can add other external CSS files to suit additional pages, or you can customize each page with some minimal amount of CSS.

If you wish a different background for each page, then you need additional CSS defined to each page, or seperate CSS files. I would define per page and not more external files.

This is my latest from your main css and for each page that you wish a different background, tweek this into each header after the CSS link, and adjust the url to taste.

body {
text-align: center; 
background-image:url('images/6.jpg');
background-repeat:repeat;

}


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

I have been working on a new site:

http://www.fantasysportsinformers.com


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

Hmmm,

I see.....

Well, assuming Michael Waltrip runs this race and doesn't get wrecked, I'll just go with Michael for the Daytona 500, of course always something happens to him of late years, but I can get real good odds with him.


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

Steve,

Can you help me with my previous questions?


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

I can try, I answered your question in post 86 and 88, not sure what you are looking for in post 89.

I don't like your navigation buttons in the heading banner, it is a very dark blue on black. When I mouse-over on the navigation, it lights up very nicely, but change the color of the text to a fire-color.


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

I want my main content area to look kinda blog like with a small pic and a link next to it.

Also, I am still un sure how to make a new background without making a new CSS file for my different pages.

Thank you, I just got back from a fire so that s why my post why delayed.


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

firefighter25yrs said:


> I want my main content area to look kinda blog like with a small pic and a link next to it.


Hmmm, this is where I'd sneak in a small table and a vertical center on the text. Tables may not be the best way, but in a pinch.

Should be a way to do that with DIV's but I'm thinking defining mini-columns within your center DIV column. All just a puzzle.



firefighter25yrs said:


> Also, I am still un sure how to make a new background without making a new CSS file for my different pages.


For a different background on each page, put the css in each page after the reference to the external. In fact you won't need to define the body's background in the external, just define it in the actual page. You probably only need one external css file if the majority of your pages are similar in construction. If you are only looking for a different background, define it in each page. I'm just talking about the background image, if all other parameters related to the body are the same, put that css for body in the external css.


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok a table then? 

Sep or DrP please help me.

Thank you,
John


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

firefighter25yrs said:


> Is there a way to change the background of different pages without making a new css?
> 
> body {
> 
> ...


O.K. had to look back a bit, you need this in each page and change the url to the appropriate image. No other magic way to do it, it is not a lot of CSS at all, just 4 lines, copy and paste adjust url to what you need.


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

firefighter25yrs said:


> Ok a table then?
> 
> Sep or DrP please help me.
> 
> ...


Your Welcome


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you Steve, I owe you one.

Now if I can just get that "blog feel" to the main content I would be happy.

Do you have any tips or suggestions for my site?


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you Steve, I owe you one.

Now if I can just get that "blog feel" to the main content I would be happy.

Do you have any tips or suggestions for my site?


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

firefighter25yrs said:


> How can I add a new background without making new CSS? I have 5 style sheets now. Getting hard to keep track of them


2 ways of doing that. If you don't like external CSS, you can use in line or internal CSS. Or else if you don't like to use CSS in this case, just use HTML codes to add the background. Anyway, using HTML for that purpose cannot recommend.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

firefighter25yrs said:


> I am sorry but I do not understand what I need to do. Also, what do you mean by "heavy"?


Heavy means the file size of the image. Anyway I recommend you to use JPG or GIF image formats for backgrounds, because they are normally more lighter than PNG. If you wanna know more about this, please have a look at this conversation

http://forums.digitalpoint.com/showthread.php?t=848374


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

firefighter25yrs said:


> Also I want to make a small picture with a link next to it? Any idea how I can do that? For example:
> 
> Pic here text here
> Pic here text here
> Pic here text here


as steve suggested, you can do it using div or tables. But in this case I am using both because I don't know to exactly where it should come, so this way you can set it to any place simply just using few css codes. Try this


> imagelinkimage2link2


in here, you have to set the location of the div, using CSS. Set the table width and height using CSS or HTML. I have made this code line by line, to better understanding of yours.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

firefighter25yrs said:


> Do you have any tips or suggestions for my site?


If you don't have a favicon, add a favicon. It is the Icon of the web site which is gonna display in the tab of the web browser. I didn't visit your site yet, once I visit I will suggest more.


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you I look forward to your insight.


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

How can I make it so people can "comment" on the articles?


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

sepala said:


> as steve suggested, you can do it using div or tables. But in this case I am using both because I don't know to exactly where it should come, so this way you can set it to any place simply just using few css codes. Try this
> in here, you have to set the location of the div, using CSS. Set the table width and height using CSS or HTML. I have made this code line by line, to better understanding of yours.


I am having a hard time making this work. Can you give me a better example?

Also, is there a way to allow people to comment on the articles?

Thank you,
John


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

firefighter25yrs,

Just a quicky question.......

Are you gonna fix the freegamingkingdom site first???? DrP and I both gave a fix to the left/right ad's. Just have ta know before I proceed.

All respects.........

Steve


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

yes I am working on that also, but that fix did not work


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

That's all I needed to know.............

Good Luck with your pages............

Steve


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

I am working on the page right now. The ads seem to be off in IE? 

Are you not going to help me anymore? I am here trying my best...


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

I tried to make the content box bigger but now my ads moved down. Any idea why?


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

Steve, I think I need to float everything left


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

I uploaded a new index and css


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

firefighter25yrs said:


> Steve, I think I need to float everything left


Huge difference, float left is more than fine at this point.... First time I've seen your header image work and the left and right ads are defined to fit within your page.

I'd really love to see you replace your first line.....

<!DOCTYPE html>

With

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

firefighter25yrs said:


> I am having a hard time making this work. Can you give me a better example?
> 
> Thank you,
> John



ImageLinkImage>Link

[TR]


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

firefighter25yrs said:


> Also, is there a way to allow people to comment on the articles?
> 
> John


Of course there is.But it need more knowledge on web designing. What you asked is can be done by advanced javascript. Anyway, I have seen some free software in internet for this purpose, but most of them will display some ads.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

firefighter25yrs said:


> I am working on the page right now. The ads seem to be off in IE?


I am confused...You said you are creating two sites, but which site are you talking about now?


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

firefighter25yrs said:


> Are you not going to help me anymore? I am here trying my best...


...You need to be patient.....People can be busy...Especially in these bad weather times


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

I was talking about the sports one but went back to the game one. I need help on both. Do you know how I can do a comment box?


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

I have already answered to your question. Anyway I am re posting it



sepala said:


> Of course there is.But it need more knowledge on web designing. What you asked is can be done by advanced javascript. Anyway, I have seen some free software in internet for this purpose, but most of them will display some ads.


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

I am trying to make my website have a better layout. My example is:

http://www.mmorpg.com/

Is this done with html and CSS? Or must I buy more books on another language. If you know any books that can help me in making my website look like theirs, please tell me.

Thank you


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

That web site has used lots of JAVASCRIPT. Apart from that they have used internal and external CSS. And another thing, each and every web site is mainly based on HTML.



> Or must I buy more books on another language. If you know any books that can help me in making my website look like theirs, please tell me.


I am so happy about you firefighter25. You are willing to learn! OK, here are some books.

Head First web designing
Head First HTML and CSS
Head First JavaScript
Head First PHP and MySql
CSS COOKBOOK (Not now)

All of these are related to O'Reilly. Anyway, sorry, I don't know any free books.


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok I just ordered Head First JavaScript from Amazon. I hope this will help me learn to make my site look and run nicer.

Any tips for now on how to start making it look like 
http://www.mmorpg.com/?

Thanks


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

Copy it?


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

No, I don't to copy it - that would be unlawful. I want to make it look similar to theirs. It is laid out very nicely. Do you have any tips, DrP?

Thank you


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

firefighter25yrs said:


> No, I don't to copy it - that would be unlawful. I want to make it look similar to theirs. It is laid out very nicely. Do you have any tips, DrP?
> 
> Thank you


You are asking a question that we are unable to answer. That depends on your designing skills, not on our designing skills. Creating that kind of site isn't that much easy. You must have lots of designing skills + Scripting skills + and of course lots of Graphic designing skills. And yep, may be Web Based programming skills.



> Ok I just ordered Head First JavaScript from Amazon


well done


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

I want to understand what I need to make a really nice website. I am learning HTML, CSS and Java. Is there anything else I need to learn?

Do I need to learn C++?

Thank you.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

firefighter25yrs said:


> I want to understand what I need to make a really nice website. I am learning HTML, CSS and Java. Is there anything else I need to learn?
> 
> Do I need to learn C++?
> 
> Thank you.


JAVA? OK then, for now, Learning java is enough as a PROGRAMMING language(That is what I think). It can be used to do web based operations, so that would be nice.


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

firefighter25yrs said:


> No, I don't to copy it - that would be unlawful. I want to make it look similar to theirs. It is laid out very nicely. Do you have any tips, DrP?
> 
> Thank you


Tips? Learn design or pay someone else to do it. It'd take me around five days to design something that looks and works better than that. I'm not saying what my day-rate is, though.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

DrP said:


> Tips? Learn design or pay someone else to do it.


:up::up:


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

I have bought several books now and am looking into taking some classes. Can you guide me on what to take and is it better to attend a college or do an online course? It would be hard for me to attend classes because I work 24 hour shifts but if it will help me better then an online course I could probably make something work. I am very high up in my union. Any suggestions?


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

firefighter25yrs said:


> I have bought several books now and am looking into taking some classes. Can you guide me on what to take and is it better to attend a college or do an online course? It would be hard for me to attend classes because I work 24 hour shifts but if it will help me better then an online course I could probably make something work. I am very high up in my union. Any suggestions?


If it is, online course is the best thing. If you have any doubts, you can clear them in here.


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

Do you know the best online school and do you know what classes I should take? HTML? CSS? Javascript? PhP? Go into detail please


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

I can recommend w3schools. Learn the basic from there(Actually some times it has details up to really advanced). After that refer the books I gave to you. They have lots of examples, and also you can download the examples from their site. I have six books of them. Javascript, PHP, JAVA, C#, Ajax, Web Designing. Looking to by Python and JSP(Not now, ooppss, I am out of budget!).


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

What about online school? Do you know what classes to take? My site is looking really bad...


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

firefighter25yrs said:


> What about online school? Do you know what classes to take? My site is looking really bad...


Sorry about that. I have no experience of online schooling for Web Designing. Anyway, there may be some good IT institutes in your area which offers Distance Learning facilities. If you can try one of them, That would be perfect!


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

What type of layout should I use on my site? 
How did you become so good at design?
Do most popular websites use javascript to code?


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

> What type of layout should I use on my site?


It's up to you. Our ideas may not suitable for you.



> How did you become so good at design?


I am not. I am a student in software engineering.



> Do most popular websites use javascript to code?


It depends. There are very sophisticated web sites which are completely written with the help of programming languages. We use JavaScript to do some some operations, like taking user inputs, like wise(And yeah you can do some cool things!). Actually we use JAVA Script to make dual side communication(Which means web site responds to user inputs and actions). It makes web sites live and interesting.


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you.

Is there a way to make pages go to other pages without having to make a new .html for each page?


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Just don't worry, learn the things as you said. We are here to give the full support


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

firefighter25yrs said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Is there a way to make pages go to other pages without having to make a new .html for each page?


Seems like you are asking about frames. But in there also you have to create a the page, you are just loading it in a given location of the same page. HTML or HTM is the extension, it is a must!! Anyway, regarding this issue, ehymel or Drp can give a better answer than me.


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

Ehymel or DrP can you provide any insight on how to do that?


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Firefighter25, there is no way of going from one page to another page without creating a new HTML page. But you can open a WINDOW without creating a new .html page. This task can be done by using the WINDOW object of the javascript Object Model.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

If you are studying javascript let me know when you are studying "If Else" statements, "Loops", and also other stuffs. I will PM you some great examples to practice them by your self.


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

firefighter25yrs said:


> Ehymel or DrP can you provide any insight on how to do that?


Dude, you really just need to stop asking questions and just do it! The amount of time you must've put into this thread! If you'd been having a go at things yourself you'd probably be answering half of your questions yourself now.

Maybe you lack confidence in your own ability to learn, but you really do just need to stop asking questions sometimes and plug away at something. Find a site you like. Try and create something similar in a graphics editor (thereby learning the graphics editor) then build it using HTML/CSS (so learning HTML/CSS). If all you want to do is learn HTML/CSS, then just grab screenshots of cool sites and challenge yourself to build them. Get the basics right, then start moving onto the more complicated things you're asking.

Seriously, you've just got to have a go and be more determined to solve problems yourself.


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

I have been working a lot in my beta files (non live). I am trying to learn, trust me. I have invested over 100 dollars in books alone now.

Sometimes these books do not have the answers I am looking for and I turn to this forum. You guys are great and very helpful.

Can you provide me any insight on how to do that loop or frame?

Thank you DrP, you are like a brother to me.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

firefighter25yrs said:


> I have been working a lot in my beta files (non live). I am trying to learn, trust me. I have invested over 100 dollars in books alone now.
> 
> Sometimes these books do not have the answers I am looking for and I turn to this forum. You guys are great and very helpful.
> 
> ...


can you open a text file which has no .txt extension? Can you open a word file which has no .docx extension? If they don't have those extensions then how they could be Text Files or Word files????? The same is applied to here. If you need to open a .html file THAT HTML FILE SHOULD HAVE THE EXTENSION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Otherwise you can open windows using javascript and let the user to think they are web pages, not windows.



> Can you provide me any insight on how to do that loop or frame?


Loops??? They deal with javascript. They are used to a action which you need to execute more than once. We can't give any help on loops until you learn that.


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

firefighter25yrs said:


> Thank you DrP, you are like a brother to me.


WTF? I'm out of here!


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

DrP said:


> WTF? I'm out of here!


Sorry DrP, I did not mean to offend you. If you really want me to leave, I will go.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

ohoh..Do not have fights guys...Just stay cool..No need to get angry or sad....


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

firefighter25yrs said:


> Sorry DrP, I did not mean to offend you. If you really want me to leave, I will go.


Don't worry - not offended.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

DrP said:


> Don't worry - not offended.


Cool.. :up:


----------



## s_rayy (Feb 21, 2011)

You can check w3resource.com for web development tutorial, recently i visited, new site, clear, clean and easy English.


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you. I will look soon.


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

I am stuck at a certain point. I am trying to make it so when they click on the game, it will load on the same page as other games would. Instead of having 100 different pages for 100 different games, is there a way to make it so they could load all on the same page? I hope I am not being confused.

I am soon ready to launch a fully redesigned website from all the reading I have been doing. I can not thank you all enough for being patient and so kind.


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

I have updated my site. (http://www.freegamingkingdom.com)

I am still working on the tabs but do you guys see anything wrong so far? I have 7 books now, 5 on CSS, 1 on PHP/MYSQL and 1 on Javascript. I still am having trouble laying out the site.

Thank you for any feedback.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

firefighter25yrs said:


> I have updated my site. (http://www.freegamingkingdom.com)
> 
> I am still working on the tabs but do you guys see anything wrong so far? I have 7 books now, 5 on CSS, 1 on PHP/MYSQL and 1 on Javascript. I still am having trouble laying out the site.
> 
> Thank you for any feedback.


will check your site..Anyway, it takes some time to learn and of course, make the learnt things practical..So don't worry...


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

waiting for your reply


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

OK. I visited to your site. Nice job. I have even add an comment using the comment box. OK here are my suggestions.

1. The background colour is not very user friendly I think. Think about that.
2 What has happened to that facebook LIKE box?
3. Good job in that navigation bar. As beginner, you have done that well. But I prefer another kind of colour for the a:hover
4. You need more content in your site to make that hit.
5. In your site, all the colours you have used are really dark. That make some stress to the eyes while browsing.
6. Time to use a GUI Site editor
7. The width of your site is more than 1024 isn't it? Make that into 800px and make the whole content CENTER and add a background colour to cover up the white space. so every one can visit there without scrolling.


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

I got rid of that FB like box because it would not fix right and would not float under the comment box like I wanted it to.

What is a GUI site editor?

I can try to change it to 800px but my banner might not fix then.

Thank you


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Anyway I like that FB like box because I saw that you had more than 40 likes.

GUI site editor is a software used for design web sites more easily, like DreamWeaver and MS Visual Web Developer

I can understand the inconvenience of changing the whole thing without a site editor. It's OK. That's not a big problem, keep the size as it is.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

ERRR, what about adding some more games?


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

I will soon, but I need to get a good layout for the actual game page that they open on. Do you see any problems in my code?

Also my facebook group only has 10 likes..


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

OK, hold on. I will go through your code and check for any bugs.


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

Still waiting for you to check


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

will definitely check. But need some time, because I have an exam on Monday so I can't hang up with BIG work yet


----------



## firefighter25yrs (Dec 29, 2010)

DrP and Rotarysteve don't even reply here anymore. I wonder what they think or my update.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

firefighter25yrs said:


> DrP and Rotarysteve don't even reply here anymore. I wonder what they think or my update.


Nothing to worry. Your update is really good(Expect the colours you have used)..Didn't see DrP for a long time.


----------

